# allumé ? éteint ? allumé ? éteint ?



## the grizz (22 Février 2006)

une question de switcher, j'avais l'habitude d'éteindre mon portable PC lorsque j'avais fini de l'utiliser, je fais donc pareil avec mon PB (15") acheté ily a deux mois, mais j'ai lu et entendu dire par ci et par là que l'on pouvait laisser un mac allumé (il se met en veille bien entendu) voire même que c'était mieux car certaines taches de fond sont réalisées par le système. donc 2 questions :  

est-ce conseillé pour les macs ? (et c'est quoi au juste ces tâches de fond ???) est-ce conseillé aussi pour le PB ?

ps : je fais le test actuellement et effectivement je constate qu'il devient un peu plus rapide et d'autres part certains fichiers plus ou moins égarés (je fais de temps en temps des bétises...) et que je croyais disparus ou perdus réapparaissent ?

merci de m'éclairer sur la présence ou non d'un bon génie qui veillerait sur mon PB et qui se réveille quand moi je dors...


----------



## jugnin (22 Février 2006)

A défaut de conseiller, je peux témoigner. J'éteins rarement mon iBook lorsqu'il reste à la maison, mais c'est pour moi simplement une question de fainéantise. L'écran s'éteint au bout d'un moment, et l'ordi reste dans son coin, sagement sans un bruit. Il est bien là, me dis-je. De toute façon je croyais savoir que les ordinateurs étaient faits pour fonctionner, et dans bien des cas, à commencer par le milieu professionnel, jamais il ne sont éteints.

Quant aux tâches de fond dont tu parles, il doit s'agir des scripts de maintenance. Il en existe un quotidien, hebdomadaire et mensuel. Il s'exécutent la nuit, entre trois et quatre heure dans matin, mais peuvent être lancés manuellement à l'aide d'utilitaires comme Onyx par exemple.

Cela dit, sur le fond, le débat allumé/éteint à déjà été abordé ici, tu devrais donc pouvoir en retrouver la trace par une petite recherche.


----------



## the grizz (22 Février 2006)

merci pour l'info, effectivement je n'ai pas fait de recherche sur le forum...


----------



## kertruc (22 Février 2006)

Il faut savoir qu'un ordinateur en veille consomme quand même de l'énergie...


----------



## boodou (22 Février 2006)

Perso, mon PB 17'' est quasi toujours allumé sauf si je sais que je ne vais pas l'utiliser durant quelques jours . C'est un confort d'utillisation, mais tu uses forcément un peu plus la batterie ...


----------



## FredStrasbourg (22 Février 2006)

Je ne sais pas si cela apportera une pierre à l'édifice, mais j'ai des powerbooks depuis 8 ans, et depuis mac os 9.2, je n'ai quasiment jamais éteint mes portables, même si je ne m'en sers pas de la journée.Je referme simplement l'écran et il se met en veille. J'ai également activé la mise en veille au bout de 10 minutes. Le mac se réactive si vite, et c'est un peu la vocation d'un portable d'être dispo rapidement, n'importe où.
Je sais que cela consomme de l'énergie, je ne cherche pas à justifier ce choix, mais c'est quand-même bien pratique.
Pour en revenir au sujet, cela n'a jamais affecté la longévité de mes machines.
Il n'y a donc techniquement aucune raison de ne pas le faire.


----------

